# You just gotta see it



## Kirk (Jan 13, 2003)

Click Here!

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Yari (Jan 13, 2003)

Ahhh, I feel better already ....  


/Yari


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 13, 2003)

:uhoh: 
.
.
.
:barf:


----------



## rachel (Jan 13, 2003)

My friend vinnie would love that. Too bad he doesn't have a computer.


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 13, 2003)

Made to order if it were only true.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2003)

Kirk, I'm begining to wonder about you.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 17, 2003)

you are just NOW begining to wonder about him?


----------

